# DVD rom stuck



## force123 (Jul 27, 2008)

hey guys

my dvd rom has the most popular problem (IMO) CD/DVD roms have : they don't open when you press eject button for first tries.  but if a CD is in them they open normally.  

Can i fix this problem by myself ?  or i have to bring it somewhere to fix ?


----------



## 98bishopmal (Jul 27, 2008)

it will work out cheaper just getting a new one no point fixing cd/dvd drivers as they are so cheap now


----------



## Tuffie (Jul 27, 2008)

98bishopmal said:


> it will work out cheaper just getting a new one no point fixing cd/dvd drivers as they are so cheap now



1+


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 27, 2008)

force123 said:


> hey guys
> 
> my dvd rom has the most popular problem (IMO) CD/DVD roms have : they don't open when you press eject button for first tries. but if a CD is in them they open normally.
> 
> Can i fix this problem by myself ? or i have to bring it somewhere to fix ?


 
Your not being alittle quick on the draw are you. I have had a few drives in the past that if the bay was empty and you hit the eject button it would take 4 or 5 seconds to open.


----------



## force123 (Jul 28, 2008)

It is philips DVD drive. 

I have it for 1 year. I've seen this problem almost in every CD/DVD rom that has work in a while.  Thought it could have an easy fix. maybe a broken gear or something.


----------



## compt 134 (Jul 28, 2008)

This is really weird. It could be a broken gear but how come it opens when there is CD  in it. I had some problems with Creative CD ROM long back and  I got rid of it.


----------



## force123 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've seen in LG, Sony , Creative, Asus ...

Hope plextor drives won't face such thing.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jul 29, 2008)

98bishopmal said:


> it will work out cheaper just getting a new one no point fixing cd/dvd drivers as they are so cheap now



+2  

You can get a decent sata or IDE drive for about $25-30


----------

